# [SOLVED] P9X79 Won't Boot - BOOT_DEVICE_LED



## Limitedmoon06 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here so I hope I'm doing this right! I've just put together my newest computer and unfortunately after laboring for about a day on it I just can't seem to get it to work. Here are some specs:

Intel i7 3820 LGA2011 processor,
Asus P9X79 motherboard,
64 GB (8x8) DDR3 RAM 1866 Non-ECC unbuffered (one DIMM in there right now)
PNY GTX 550ti GPU,
Thermaltake TR2 RX 850W PSU,
Cosair H100 cooling system,
and everthing else is disconnected.

So far I have:

Screwed in the mother board,
Properly installed the CPU and cooling system,
Installed the GPU,
Installed one DIMM of RAM,
Plugged everything in.

Initially the computer didn't get very far in POST, it just got to the "DRAM" led and hung. After flashing the BIOS and using a new one from ASUS' website (ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P9X79 version 0906, have tried more recent versions as well), we got farther, but now it hangs on the "BOOT_DEVICE" led after cycling through the others. Has anyone run into something similar before? Anyone have any idea what might be causing this?

To clarify, I am not getting anything on the screen or any beeps. All that happens is that leds light up and eventually stay constant.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Limitedmoon06 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: P9X79 Won't Boot - BOOT_DEVICE_LED*

No clue why, but after plugging in a mouse and keyboard it just decided to work. No other changes made.

For those of you that are having problems with a P9X79 motherboard, especially with RAM, this blog might help: P9X79-Pro BIOS Flashing & RAM issues - Craig Mayhew’s Blog


----------

